# lots more of my work from a lifetime. Just found more discs



## Designer1234

I am sorting out my pictures and found another couple of disks of my work over my lifetime. I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out my pictures and found another couple of disks of my work over my lifetime. I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thanks for sharing.. you are so talented.. mary


----------



## Gail DSouza

Wow!!
They are all so beautiful!!


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## Kimmielu

Wow! Beautiful work. Thank you.


----------



## docdot

You are so talented. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Niaa

Really beautiful work


----------



## ka_avery

Fantastic


----------



## wwrightson

Your work is so pretty and well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mama879

You are a wonderful artist. Every thing is so pretty I love the first. The baskets and the place mats and looks like a rug they are great. One of these days.


----------



## grma16

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## quiltdaze37

love the tote.YOU are very creative!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern

Very beautiful work. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter

All of your work is very nice


----------



## kathleenTC

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## sand dollar

beautiful work


----------



## Teebird

Beautiful work.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful work Shirley.


----------



## laurelarts

They are wonderful Shirley, thank you for showing them.


----------



## Yarn bulldog

You are so talented. You should be proud of yourself :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Beautiful work! Your painted card is especially nice. My grandmother and mother used to paint cards using acrylic. Handcrafted cards are the best!


----------



## martina

Thank you for sharing more of your beautiful work. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## stitch counter

Such lovely treasures. Thanks for sharing. Your work is an inspiration.


----------



## Tapraol

Like them all. Very nice quilting!


----------



## cathyknits

I love seeing your work! Thanks, Shirley!


----------



## Gundi2

very nice,love the rugs.


----------



## eshlemania

More beauty! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Your work is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

Thank you all so much for your interest in my work. 

One of the girls asked me by pm, how the baskets (rope basket and hot pads were made - (not the pine needle). 

If there is interest I will post the pictures as I have one in progress. Designer. see the brown basket and hot pads in this series of my work.

They are quite easy to do and very attractive. That set was a gift for a friend for Christmas - she had just moved into a new condo. Shirley


----------



## Lorinda

Fantastic! You can sure tell when designing and creating are truly a labor of LOVE!!!


----------



## islandgirl81

I'm interested in how you made the rope baskets. 
Your work is beautiful. You are truly talented.


----------



## tamarque

The basket and place mats are wonderful. Are they wound around a core rope?


----------



## Designer1234

yes they are -- here of 3 pictures which will show you how they are made. Once you start to sew them, you tip the basket towards the machine as you sew, at the angle you want your basket. I personally liked to use fabric with a design on it as well as a color from the design for a contrast. 

I then made the covered rope and wound it flat as a hot pad etc. 


They are quite pretty and it it easy once you have done your first one. I learned this from a girl at a quilting retreat - before she knew it we were all making baskets. 

The larger ones are a bit hard to do . I personally did a double rope or -- ran a rope down either the inside or usually the outside as a 'spoke to hold the rows together. A bit more awkward but very doable. Hope this helps. Post any questions here and I will answer.


----------



## tamarque

Ooh, thanks Shirley. I see now that your wrap your cord and sew as you go. Interesting. Sounds like a fun rainy day project with old pieces of clothing or fabric found at Sal's boutique.


----------



## Tallie9

Lovely work...


----------



## bonniebb

Beautiful work!.


----------



## Designer1234

Tallie9 said:


> Lovely work...


I also add white glue to all the fabric and it hardens it -- then use a stronger needle. OR Once the basket is finished I paint it with glue and it makes it much more solid. I usually use the for bread baskets. My DIL puts a bowl in hers for salads etc. Lots of uses. I use mine in the bathroom on a shelf and folded facecloths in it. I also have to in my bathroom to hold makeup etc. lots of uses.


----------



## tamarque

Does the white glue change the colors at all? I have tried using a clear acrylic on cotton and it dulls the colors. Vivian Hoxbo used potato starch and then suggests an acrylic coating.


----------



## Designer1234

tamarque said:


> Does the white glue change the colors at all? I have tried using a clear acrylic on cotton and it dulls the colors. Vivian Hoxbo used potato starch and then suggests an acrylic coating.


I have only used the glue for a heavier basket or bread baskets.- I just used diluted white glue -- I would think that the starch and acrylic coating would be best -- I did not notice the color change with white glue -- I used it on some of my 3 d wall hangings and never had a problem (trees sitting out from the background. I also did 3 bread baskets for gifts with the glue but never for one of my own baskets. I always use a serviette(napkin) on my break baskets - and cover the warm buns). So the glue is never touching the buns.


----------



## Sticksandstrings

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out my pictures and found another couple of disks of my work over my lifetime. I hope you enjoy the pictures.


You are the bomb! Beautiful pieces! Isn't amazing how much and how well we've done when we go back and look at our accomplishments?


----------



## jmai5421

Love your baskets and pot holders. The bigger one looks like a neat placemat or to use in the center of the dining room table. Love your and love the colors. 
I remember. A long time ago covering rope with fabric strips and hand sewing them into Easter baskets. I made them for my kids. I never thought of bread baskets. And one to hold a salad bowl.
Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## Bulldog

As always Shirley, I am in awe of your work and your talent.


----------



## blawler

It's all beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us all. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Designer1234

Bulldog said:


> As always Shirley, I am in awe of your work and your talent.


Thankyou dear friend - I appreciate you checking out my work.


----------



## tamarque

Thanks for the info on the glue coating. Your work is inspirational. You are a true artist.


----------



## SEA

Thank you for sharing. You have much talent. Love the Christmas pieces.

SEA


----------



## blumbergsrus

wow nice work


----------



## KittyChris

All your work is so beautiful. I love the bag. Are the leaves painted threads, I believe that's what you called it?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Beautiful work from a beautiful lady. Thank you Shirley. I can't get over all the work that you have done. It just must have been pouring out of you over the years and it is so inspired. Thank you so much for taking the time to share your art and talents with us. It is inspiring!!!!


----------



## greatgrammam

Sorry, my computer acts up and I didn't get to finish my comment. Your work is admired and envied by all of us of all your special talent....I am just speachless and in Awww!!!! Thank you so much for taking the time to share all your beautiful work....Fantastic!!

greatgrammam


----------



## AiLin

Thank you for sharing. 

Beautiful work!


----------



## NJQuiet1

You do such beautiful work! Thank you for sharing your talents with us!


----------



## Lee Carlson

What joy you have had and have from your creative spirit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lee Carlson

What joy you have had and have from your creative spirit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronie

You are one talented lady!!! these are really nice thanks for sharing


----------



## AiLin

:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Thank you for the kind words. This is the second thread on 'Crafts' of my work - if you wish to share the first thread it is shown under my posts, about. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Thank you for the kind words. This is the second thread on 'Crafts' of my work - if you wish to share the first thread it is shown under my posts, about. 

Shirley

oops - duplicate post, sorry!


----------



## grma16

Beautiful job on all. You are very talented.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD

Oh, my friend would love the hummingbird one. Hummingbird items are hard to find.


----------



## Nanimal

OH WOW! All of it is so beautiful, but that tote bag is to die for!


----------



## Designer1234

Nanimal said:


> OH WOW! All of it is so beautiful, but that tote bag is to die for!


There is a picture of a painting I did using this effect on the following link - it shows how I did the bag. I hope you might try it

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-389024-1.html


----------



## RosD

Beautiful work Shirley. &#128158;


----------



## Designer1234

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Shirley. 💞


Thanks again Ros


----------

